# Little pup broke her leg



## Pickles' (Jan 27, 2013)

I know I'm new but this is the main reason I joined among you lovely pet parents. My puppy, Pickles, was doing something and my dad shooed her off the couch. She landed wrong when she jumped and broke her right leg, just above the joint. That was about 10 AM this morning. We got back from the emergency vet ($155 for a splint, sedation, and for them just to see her) and all they put on her was the splint. I was reading that that isn't enough (they never gave us anything to help with her pain) and that she needs a cast. We just got her exactly a month ago today and haven't had the time to set up an appointment with the vet closest to our house. What I was wondering is how much a casting of her leg will cost, because we're in the middle of the pay week and we won't have much money until Friday.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh poor little thing ,i have no idea about meds but i hope she will be ok.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

When the poor wee thing recovers, you may want to think about getting some special dog stairs so she can get up and down from where she is easily and comfortably without the need to jump. 

I bought a plastic set with detachable faux sheepskin cover for $20 and they're worth their weight in gold for preventing injury, putting unnecessary strain on joints etc.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't know what a cast will cost, but be sure you call and get her into your vet first thing tomorrow morning. The splint is made to be temporary. Her leg needs to be set and cast in order to heal correctly. If money is a problem, you can do a search on care credit, borrow from friends, etc. But she most definitely needs to be seen right away. She can't wait until Friday.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

When my dog broke her leg all they could do was a splint...cause the cast just wouldn't stay on such a tiny leg...the splint will most likely fall off as well...but its alot easier to re splint than recast...the most important thing is keep her off her feet....dont let her feet hit the floor unless to use the potty...YOU have to watch her 24/7 now til it heals....even leaving them alone in a cage/crate isn't the best thing cause the splint will come off...and they can also pull it off ...but the moving around to much is enough to get the splint off....sounds like u got off easy...when my dog broke her leg the first bill was $900....and took her back every 2 days when the splint fell off at a cost of $200 each time...til I just decided to get all supplies and re splint it myself each time it came off....cause the stress of the vet visit and her being sedated each time was not good for her over all health...I prob had to put a new splint of at least 2 to 3 time each week til I figured out the best way to keep it on...In the end my dog was a pup and healed fast ..after 3 weeks they xray'ed it again and it was healed...but she had to keep off it still for another 2 weeks...how old is your pup ? 
Maybe another vet will cast it but I'm sure you must have been told it prob won't stay on...I wish you good luck ...Its not an easy thing to deal with...but my dog has never had a problem since with her leg...

Nancy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This was a TEMPORARY visit until you can get to your vet TODAY!!! Usually they send a copy of the visit to your vet. You have to see if the bones were both broken in the leg, and if they were, were they 'out' of place. Please don't wait til Friday.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She should be seen by your regular vet right away. Splints are only temporary, and she probably is still in a lot of pain.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Any update on the little one??? As others have said, splints aren't meant to be long-term; and unfortunately it sounds like she really shouldn't wait until Friday. Many of us here live paycheck to paycheck, but that's why it's important if you have a pet to have a special fund set aside just for emergency vet care. Just a part of being a responsible pet owner. Hopefully you can find a way to borrow the money; I'm sure a friend or family member will understand if you explain the situation your dog is in; nobody wants to see a puppy suffer! Likely, no pup should have to; which is why it's important that she have her leg taken care of sooner than later. Not gonna lie, vet bills are a %*&#(@ (intact female dog lol) but they're a "necessary evil." As others have chimed in, she'll need to have the vet "set" her leg (something you can't really do at home) and it can be a painful process depending on the injury suffered. I wish you both the best and please don't forget to let us all know how she's doing. =)


----------

